# Horn Howler



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hot off the bench. This horn has very thin walls and is a little over 7" when measured in a straight line. The colors are really nice and the sound is great. This call is not break your ear drums loud but I find it a nice realistic volume. I will included sound clips after the photo. $45 shipped to ya. PayPal or Money order.









View attachment howl131131.wav


View attachment howl1311312.wav


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful job, love the leather accent.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Rick


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks SG..... You can have more than one though...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

damn thats a nice looking horn call

and the sound is real nice

so nice it had me reaching for my gun lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice sounding and looking howler !!


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful call!!!


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a really nice looking horn for sure.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas. I enjoy making these very much


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Itz-------I'll take it-------this item is mine---Sorry Boys your all to late :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ----sb*


----------



## kevind43 (Jan 22, 2013)

Art and function. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Rick..Nice grab Skip !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Skip! PM sent.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work Rick......you won't be disappointed Skip.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Mike


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another beautiful well made product.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Rick.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*ITS-------- Recived the Horn Today--------Very Nice -Very good sound-nice and light-Best Horn I have--and I have many--Took its place on my lanyard this afternoon-it replaced my Juice Bottle howler-Thanks for a fine call--------------sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Skip!


----------

